# 4K  Monitore und Upscaling



## expa (8. November 2014)

Hi

ich will mir einen 4K Monitor kaufen. Mein PC wird ueber Displayport angeschlossen. Meine Frage:

welcher 4K Monitor hat gute Upscaling-Faehigkeiten, dass ich eine TV-Settop-Box (von Sunrise Schweiz, input 1080i oder 1080p) und eine PS3 anschliessen kann? Ubernehmen die ueberhaupt das Upscaling?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. November 2014)

Gehts um "normales" 4K/3840x2160 oder "Cinema 4K" 4096x2304?

Für "normales" @4K - welches die meisten 4K Monitore haben - brauchst du keine speziell gute Upscaling-Funktion da 4K ja GENAU die doppelte Auslösung von Full-HD ist.
Also anstatt einem Pixel werden einfach 4 (2x2) verwendet.
Da wird nix speziels "umgerechnet".


----------



## Defenz0r (8. November 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Gehts um "normales" 4K/3940x2160 oder "Cinema 4K" 4096x2304?
> 
> Für "normales" @4K - welches die meisten 4K Monitore haben - brauchst du keine speziell gute Upscaling-Funktion da 4K ja GENAU die doppelte Auslösung von Full-HD ist.



Man darf nicht nur die zwei zahlen jeweils mal zwei rechnen.

Beispiel (simpel) : 40*40 = 1600 (Imaginär FullHD)
80*80 = 6400 (Imaginär 4K)


Beispiel: exakt:

1920x1080(1k) = 2073600 px

2560x1440(2k) = 3686400 px

3940x2160(4k) = 8510400 px

Wenn 4K das doppelte von Full HD sind, dann wären 4K 
2073600 *2 = 4147200 px
Wie man sieht ist deine Aussage schon wiederlegt.
4147200 px wären irgendwo zwischen 2K und 4K

Vermutlich denkst du WQHD (2560x1440) seie schon QUAD also 4x Full HD, das ist schlichtweg falsch


----------



## BertB (8. November 2014)

die kanten sind je 2mal so lang,
die auflösung ist vierfach,

jedenfalls hat er recht, dass immer 4pixel ein full hd pixel ergeben, und damit die umrechnung problemlos ist,
das bild sieht dann auch gut aus

es sind 3840x2160


----------



## Defenz0r (8. November 2014)

Ich hab das auch gesehen, es gibt aber offensichtlich 3940x2160px Wallpaper, weswegen ich das durchgehen lassen habe.
3840x2160 ist natürlich die (offizielle) Auflösung.

Mich störte nur die Aussage *"da 4K ja GENAU die doppelte Auslösung von Full-HD ist."

*Denn _*4K ist die 4fache FullHD Auflösung.*_


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. November 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> die kanten sind je 2mal so lang,
> die auflösung ist vierfach,
> 
> jedenfalls hat er recht, immer 4pixel ein full hd pixel ergeben, und damit die umrechnung problemlos ist,
> ...


 
Hab mich verschrieben


----------



## BertB (9. November 2014)

videos laufen jedenfalls problemlos in full hd, games auch,
ps4 hab ich keine zum ausprobieren,
sollte aber auch problemlos laufen, die monitore haben ja hdmi eingänge

habe samsung u28d590


----------



## Defenz0r (9. November 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Hab mich verschrieben


 
(Klugscheißermodus AN)
Und du hast eine Menge an Rechtschreibfehlern 
(Klugscheißermodus AUS)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. November 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> (Klugscheißermodus AN)
> Und du hast eine Menge an Rechtschreibfehlern
> (Klugscheißermodus AUS)


 
Ies jah auhc shoon spett ahm apent


----------



## expa (9. November 2014)

Der Samsung ist der einzige der die Upscaling Fähigkeiten bewirbt. Daher die Frage ob in den anderen Monitoren überhaupt ein Upscaler ist.


----------

